# Now I know why my picture is always crooked



## Don Kondra (Nov 9, 2016)

Cheers, Don


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh, hai...


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

HAHAHA!!! busted!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

So much for the ghost theory... beautiful kitty.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> So much for the ghost theory... beautiful kitty.


Ghosts don't exist.
It's Aliens.   Always Aliens !!
unless you have cats.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > So much for the ghost theory... beautiful kitty.
> ...



But what if your cats are actually aliens?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Don't worry about it because you've already been assimilated and you don't know it yet.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Don't worry about it because you've already been assimilated and you don't know it yet.



Crap.  I don't even have a cat. 

Ok but they are going to send me like a welcome to the collective orientation packet at some stage, right?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about it because you've already been assimilated and you don't know it yet.
> ...


It's normally associated with venturing to a zoo more than once every couple years.
So if you find yourself going to a zoo quite often, well, it's beyond too late and you are already part of the collective as you've been attending the meetings all along then.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 10, 2016)

She is a mischievous looking thing. My mom had a cat that would walk along the mantel and 'accidentally' knock off a book of matches or some small unbreakable thing and if she didn't get any attention, would move on to the next thing and have another 'accident' until someone got up and put the things back and picked her up and hugged her and carried her back to the chair or sofa they were on.
She was called 'Felicity' after a cat in a story about a soldier in WWII.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 11, 2016)

I want to see the rest of that cabinet.


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 11, 2016)

Pitchy cherry solid wood frame, curly broad leaf maple veneer panels, Macassar ebony pulls.  

Roughly 26" wide, 34" high and 12" deep.  I use it to store my camera equipment  



 



 



 



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice Don.

From the first pic I thought it may be like five wall cupboards I have built in various combinations of woods.  I did put backs in mine.









 





 

Old pics, I have done little woodworking since 2009 when I switched to photography & am seeing these pics as very primitive.


----------

